# 2 males, Monterey Bay, CA



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region:California
City/Town: Monterey Bay
Number of rats:2
Gender:male
Age(s):almost one year
Name(s): Remi and Gus
Colours: Remi is a blue, and gus is a blue hooded
Neutered:No
Reason for rehoming: I just really don't have time to take care of my babies anymore and they deserve love and attention.
Temperament: very sweet! Gus loves treats and food and Remi is shy and a sweetie pie.
Medical problems:Not currently. They do have a histroy of URI's though.
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Yes, but not too far.
Preferred donation: nothin. i just want them to have a good home.

Unfortunately, I can't take care of my boys anymore. I just moved into a new house and I don't have anywhere to keep them and I am technically not allowed to have them. I also have been crazy busy with my internship, class, and my job. I don't have the time to give these cute little guys the love and attention they need.
If I can't find anyone on Rat Forum to take them, I am going to have to give them to the SPCA. I would much rather give them to someone who I know knows about rats and how to take care of them. Please help me out!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

I found a really nice couple to adopt them. They have three girls and one other beautiful boy. It was reallyyyy hard to give them up. But they are so happy!


----------

